# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] FFXIV Shadowbringer pre-order bonus code [EU]

## MilkTears

Looking to buy an EU compatible Shadowbringers pre-order bonus code (Aetheryte Earring + Baby Gremlin Minion), please contact me if you're selling one.

----------

